# WindowsWorld: a New Tech Magazine Launched by IDG



## Gigacore (Mar 1, 2008)

WindowsWorld is a new tech magazine launched by IDG, the publishers of leading titles such as CIO & PC World.

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/1307/windowsworldaw0.jpg

Finally, a Windows tech magazine after Linux mag  
Still we luv u digit!


*Source*
Honestly, i found this news at vishal's site today. Source​
Homepage: *WindowsWorld.in*


----------



## Voldy (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 1, 2008)

I love windows..and so I will read this


----------



## casanova (Mar 1, 2008)

Site under construction. Downloaded the first issue


----------



## cvvikram (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for info...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks nice.

BTW, IDG also recently offered a superb subscription offer of PC World for one Year in just Rs.450/.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

Cool... Thanks for the info
But i still like digit


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2008)

already subscribed


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the price of the subscription ?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2008)

free of cost


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 2, 2008)

MVP


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ Its free to all.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 2, 2008)

How can a mag run free? It has to earn money, right?

Anyway, if it is free, for how long is it?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

is it like in pdf  ????


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 2, 2008)

my god, how can i subscribe then ?


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanx for the info 

BTW whn i went to the registration page, i had to fill in details like company, designation, etc. and that were mandatory to complete the subscription, but i am a student. So did not subscribe


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 2, 2008)

Am getting this message while trying to subscribe

_Warning: fopen(database.txt): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs_windowsworld/add_to_guestbook.php on line 59
can't open file_


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 2, 2008)

^^Same here


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 3, 2008)

I have downloaded the issue but i am having problems with registration. The php script thats saving regn info is giving permission error in file database.txt. Wow, they have even kept the default php error displaying capability on, everything is open


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 3, 2008)

The site was working fine yesterday. There must be something going on at the server side, thats why its giving error today. I have mailed them about the problem and I hope they'll fix the issue soon and launch the site.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 3, 2008)

And guys please, don't compare it with Digit, these are two different magazines. This new one doesn't carry the simplistic approach of Digit neither does it touches any general purpose, everyday technology issues. It looks specialized for highly professional geeks with more emphasis on tools used in office based scenarios, like Windows Server, Enterprise Management tools etc etc. Digit stands out for its own style and content. ya, but reading both is not a bad idea either.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 3, 2008)

The error is still there


----------



## narangz (Mar 3, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> The site was working fine yesterday. There must be something going on at the server side, thats why its giving error today. I have mailed them about the problem and I hope they'll fix the issue soon and launch the site.



Is it a PDF magazine or a standard paper magazine? I am a student. So does that mean I do not qualify for free subscription?


----------



## PCWORM (Jul 16, 2008)

narangz said:


> Is it a PDF magazine or a standard paper magazine? I am a student. So does that mean I do not qualify for free subscription?


same question here...


----------



## IT Idiot (Jul 16, 2008)

cool bump


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

Might be a bump, but its still a decent thing to bump.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 16, 2008)

Did someone say FREE?  Me goes to get the mag. 

Thanks for lthe info and the bump too guys


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Did someone say FREE?  Me goes to get the mag.
> 
> Thanks for lthe info and the bump too guys


we share the same attitude


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

i have subscribed under my dads name will there be any problem


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

Captain Neo said:


> i have subscribed under my dads name will there be any problem


Ask your dad


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

no problems frm my dad 
will they cause any problem
wen will we recieve it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

Captain Neo said:


> no problems frm my dad
> will they cause any problem
> wen will we recieve it


No.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 16, 2008)

I subscribed it just now..


----------

